
Cleaning and Transforming Excel Data in the Browser With Data Janitor - martin_drapeau
https://medium.com/@martindrapeau/cleaning-and-transforming-excel-data-in-your-browser-with-data-janitor-d7d6751214f5
======
martin_drapeau
An incarnation of Atwood's Law: any application that can be written in
JavaScript, will eventually be written in JavaScript.

Wraps together cool web technologies like clipboard API, local storage and web
workers to create a wonderful user experience.

